# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  سر الرشاقة الفرنسيات

## ملكة الاحساس

سر رشاقة الفرنسيات




أظهرت أحدث الدراسات أن 92 % من الفرنسيين يتناولون الطعام بين الوجبات مشيرة إلى أن عدد مرات تناول الفرنسيين للطعام بين الوجبات الثلاث قد ارتفع على مدى خمسة أعوام من 4.7 إلى 6 مرات في اليوم الواحد. 

وأهم ما يتناوله الفرنسيون خارج الوجبات الرئيسية، حسب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، منتجات الألبان والشكولاته والجاتوه وكذلك المنتجات المالحة وفي كثير من الأحيان يتم ذلك أمام شاشة التلفزيون. 

ولكن وبالرغم من ازدياد تناول الفرنسيين للطعام بين الوجبات إلا أن الخبراء يتساءلون كيف يظل الفرنسيون رشيقي الجسم بالرغم من توفر الكروسون الشهي، المعجنات، مختلف أنواع الأجبان والصلصات لديهم. 

فقد كشفت دراسة جديدة عما يعرف "بالمفارقة الفرنسية" وعلى الرغم من دسم المطبخ الفرنسي، فإن الفرنسيين بصفة عامة أكثر نحافة من الأميركيين. ويعتبر 7 بالمائة من الفرنسيين فقط مصابين بالبدانة مقارنة مع 30 بالمائة من الأمريكيين. 

انطلق عدد من العلماء لدراسة هذه الظاهرة وأجروا مقارنة بين المأكولات الفرنسية والأمريكية، المطاعم، طرق الطهي وحتى أنماط الأكل في البلدين. وتقدم الأسرار الفرنسية للمحافظة على جسم رشيق دروسا للأميركيين لتخفيف أوزانهم. 

البحث في تفاصيل الأشياء 

قام الباحثون بوزن حصص الطعام في 11 مطعما متشابها في باريس وفيلادليفيا تشمل مطاعم الوجبات السريعة، مطاعم البيتزا، أماكن بيع البوظة ومطاعم يرتادها بعض الأعراق. 

وتبين من النتائج أن: 

- معدل حجم الوجبة في باريس يقل بنسبة 25 بالمائة عن نظيرتها في فيلادلفيا. 
- المطاعم الصينية في فيلادلفيا تقدم وجبات أكبر من الوجبات التي تقدمها المطاعم الصينية في باريس بنسبة 72 بالمائة. 

وبحث العلماء أيضا في أنواع الأغذية التي تباع في الأسواق المركزية ووجدا أن : 

- لوح الحلوى في فيلادلفيا أكبر بنسبة 41 بالمائة من نفس اللوح الذي يباع في باريس. 

- علبة المشروبات الغازية في فيلادلفيا أكبر بنسبة 52 بالمائة وأن علبة النقانق أكبر بنسبة 63 بالمائة من تلك التي تباع في باريس. 

- علبة اللبن في فيلادلفيا أكبر من تلك التي تباع في باريس بنسبة 82 بالمائة. 

كذلك وجد الباحثون أن طرق طهي الطعام الأميركية تنتج حصصا من الطعام اكبر من تلك التي تنتجها طرق الطهي الفرنسية التي تستند إلى كتب ومراجع الطبخ. 

ووجد الباحثون أيضا أن حصص الطعام وخاصة اللحوم والصلصات الأميركية اكبر من الفرنسية لكن حصص الخضار الفرنسية كانت أكبر من الأمريكية. 

وكشفت الدراسة أن سكان باريس يقضون بمعدل 22 دقيقة في مطاعم ماكدونالدز مقارنة ب 14 دقيقة يقضيها الأميركيون في محلات بيع الهمبرغر، البطاطا المقلية والمشروبات الغازية. 

ويفيد رئيس الفريق الباحث الدكتور بول روزين، أن النتائج تشير إلى أن الأشخاص إذا قدمت لهم كمية من الطعام أقل مما تعودوا عليها فإنهم قد يكونوا راضيين عن ذلك. وستنشر نتائج الدراسة في عدد أيلول القادم من "دورية علم النفس". 

تقول شيا رارباك، أستاذة التغذية في كلية الطب بجامعة ميامي، "بالطبع إنها قضية ثقافية، فالأميركيون يحصلون بالضبط على ما يريدون قيمة لكل دولار يدفعونه، بغض النظر عن الطعم والمذاق". 

وتضيف وبهذه الطريقة فإنهم لن يستطيعوا تخفيف أوزانهم. وتقول أخصائية التغذية إن الناس في الولايات المتحدة لا يقبلوا شراء الحصص والوجبات الغذائية التي تباع في فرنسا حيث أنهم لا يكتفون بها. 

وتقول رارباك إنه حان الوقت كي يطبخ الناس طعامهم في المنازل أو يقدموا على تناول وجبات أصغر من المطاعم. "نحن نحتاج إلى تذوق الطعام الذي نأكله والمطالبة بأن يكون ذا نكهات جيدة. نحن بحاجة للتمتع بالطعام والتجمع بدل ازدراده وعدم ملاحظة حتى مذاقه". 

وتقترح أستاذة التغذية أن يطلب الأشخاص الذين يتناولون الطعام في المطاعم وعاءا لأخذ ما يزيد من الوجبة إلى المنزل . وتنصح أيضا بأن يوضع نصف الوجبة في هذه الأوعية حتى قبل بدء تناولها في المطعم وتضيف أن هذه الطريقة ستساعد على تخفيف الوزن بين الأميركيين. 

ومن جانب آخر، على الرغم من أن الفرنسيين يتميزون بالرشاقة وخفة الحركة إلا أنهم يعانون من اعتلال المفاصل في سن مبكرة، حيث أعلنت أحدث الإحصاءات عن انتشار الأعراض الخاصة باعتلال المفاصل بين 50% من الشعب الفرنسي قبل بلوغهم الثلاثين من العمر. 

ويصل مجموع الذين يعانون بالفعل من آلام المفاصل إلى تسعة ملايين شخص في سن الخمسين وتزداد الإصابة بين النساء الأمر الذي يؤكد العلاقة الوطيدة بين هذه الإصابة وكمية الهرمونات حيث تبين أن عظام المرأة تصبح أكثر هشاشة من الرجل بعد انخفاض الهرمونات في أعقاب انقطاع الدورة الشهرية. 

ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن النساء الفرنسيات يمتزن بالرشاقة حيث من الغريب، فالمرأة الفرنسية لا تحرم نفسها من أي هذه الأنواع بل تتناولها بانتظام ومع ذلك تحافظ على وزنها على عكس الأميركية التي تتناول ربما نفس الأطباق ولكنها تكتسب وزنا زائدا بسهولة غريبة. 

فكيف تحقق المرأة الفرنسية هذه المعادلة الصعبة؟ تقول لورانس مال أستاذة الثقافة الفرنسية في جامعة إلينوي، في دراسة أخرى، "إن نسبة البدينات في فرنسا تصل إلى امرأة من بين أربع نسوة وهي نسبة قليلة جدا بالمقارنة بالأميركيات اللاتي ترتفع بينهن نسبة البدانة". 

ويرجع السبب في ذلك إلى أسلوب الفرنسيات في تناول الطعام، فهن لا يأكلن بين الوجبات ويحرصن على تناول وجبتي إفطار وعشاء خفيفتين بالرغم من تناولهن في معظم الأحيان التوست بالجبن أو الزبد بالمربي. 

أما وجبة الغداء التي يتناولنها في الظهر فيعتبرنها الوجبة الرئيسية ويتناولن فيها كل ما لذ وطاب من الطعام دون أي خوف من اختزانه ليتحول إلى دهون تظهر بعد ذلك في شكل سمنة، فالوقت كاف تماما لحرق السعرات الحرارية الزائدة بقية اليوم خاصة في الوقت الذي تكون فيه عملية التمثيل الغذائي في أوج ذروتها. 

كما سجلت الباحثة في دراستها أن الفرنسية بالرغم من تناولها الكثير من أنواع الأغذية الدسمة فإن أسلوبها في تناولها يجعلها لا تكتسب وزنا زائدا.. فهي تحرص على تناول كميات قليلة من كل الأنواع حتى لا تعاني أي إحساس بالحرمان يجعلها تقبل على تناول الطعام بعد ذلك بنهم أكبر. 


أما أقوى الأسباب في نظرها التي تجعل المرأة الفرنسية تحرص على عدم اكتساب أي زيادة في الوزن فهو إدراكها لحقيقة عدم توافر مقاسات أكبر من مقاس 12 في الأسواق إلا إذا كانت لا تبحث عن الأناقة وهذا هو ما لا تقبله الفرنسية على نفسها أبدا

----------


## رنيم



----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكوره اختي والله الفرنسيات روعه 

تحياتي

----------

